

Ask HN: review my startup, WatchdogDaemon - kamiller

http://watchdogdaemon.com
======
komlenic
<http://watchdogdaemon.com>

Looks like a good MVP/start. It wasn't immediately clear what the service
does, but it was pretty close. (I'm saying this is a good thing, but could be
made great.)

I may be picking nits, but I think the word "innovative" in the leading
sentence could be replaced with a more descriptive adjective that better
defines what the service actually monitors. "innovative monitoring service" vs
"____ monitoring service". Sorry, no suggestions off the top of my head.

I think the two sentences in the "REST API" section are good, but are just
begging for a graphic to illustrate it.

Anything in particular that you are looking for a review on?

~~~
kamiller
Not specifically, just a review of the copy to see if it is explanatory
enough. Also if it seems like something useful.

I like idea for a REST API graphic, I'm just not quite sure how it should
look.

~~~
komlenic
I think you could have one sort of flowchart at the top of the graphic, using
arrows to indicate how my servers and devices can be pushing out calls to your
service etc.

I don't know the ins/outs of what you're doing, but think:

my server -> your awesome service -> oooh charts

Then underneath this main simple illustration, perhaps in grayscale, you could
have an example of the "old" way to do something like this (and point out why
it sucks).

------
random42
> We take your privacy seriously and will never allow anyone to access your
> contact information. It will only be used to inform you of your invitation,
> and our quarterly newsletter.

Why not make quarterly newsletter opt-in?

~~~
kamiller
I haven't had time to implement it, I wanted to get the signup working
quickly.

Honestly I'm not sure I will send a quarterly newsletter, I just wanted to
cover myself incase I did in the future for people that pre-registered but
never signed up after an invite.

In your case how big of a barrier to signup is that?

~~~
random42
I like to give feedback (eg dont mind signing for services), but do not like
to get spam (no offense) emails.

